# md autodetect + driver load order

## sentania

I need some help - it's likely that I'm missing something, but I'm not sure where.

I have a system with an sil3114 SATA controller.  I have plugged two drives into the system, and discover them as sda and sda.

I used mdadm to built a raid 0 array on them, and populate mdadm.conf appropriately.

When the system boots, the array is not loaded.  When I review dmesg it appears that md is search for array's prior to when the SATA driver is loaded (md is built into the kernel, and the sil3114 is loaded as a module).

I can manually start the array after boot <mdadm -A -s> without issues.

I have tried rebuilding the kernel with the SATA driver built into the kernel, but then sda and sda are not found and I get nothing.

What am I missing?

----------

## sentania

partially figured out - i've got the drives detecting prior to md doing a scan, but not it doesn't seem to find the array yet.

----------

## sentania

Turns out it was a number of things:

First was driver load order (md built into the kernel vs. SATA as a module).

Second - after recompling the kernel to put the SATA controller into the kernel, I didn't have /boot mounted when I did make install, so the new kernel was never being booted.

----------

